# Trade Targets



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I've already listed guys I'd like and due to recent news I'd like to add two players Id like to see around Melo. David Lee and Marcus Williams (nets). 
D'Antoni doesn't want Lee. We should take him. Stevenson and Salmons both still sound good if we cant get redd or hamilton as well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Marcus Williams fits into a non-defense playing Denver theme, but I think it's time for something new. David Lee/Nene is a nice front for the future.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think that Lee woudl e a great fit in Denver.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kleiza for lee straight up is all id muster. hes a pretty good PF, but hes not exactly a guy who would get any team "over the top" per se.

i think most nuggets fans agree hinrich should be an automatic deal. camby straight up, preferably. id love to see calderon. camby and kleiza would be a great deal for both sides imo. maybe even sending camby and a pick to dallas in a three-way for calderon with j-ho going to toronto.

on another board people have been talking about iverson going to charlotte. larry brown is head coach of course and they have a lot of cap room, plus mj and bernie arent exactly smart fellas. if okafor is asking too much maybe a sign and trade with him would be possible. id love that. then u can do one of those camby deals for a PG and the nuggets are solid as ever...

also felton and a filler for iverson would be great. there are defintely options out there tho. hopefully it will be fun to root for this team...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Denver can grab some of Charlotte's youth, they've got to do it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm all for okafor and i agree jordan and LB would **** things up like that. 
i'm not going to shy away from marcus williams in the right deal. i think he could blow up on the right team next year....and it would be good to have him and A. Carter to back him up for one year. Then guys like Johnny Flynn will be available.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i like marcus a lot. reminds me of a poor mans deron.

problem is we dont have anything fair to offer. kleiza straight up would be fair, but they have no need for kleiza. maybe williams and van horn and maybe another filler for camby, but we can do better.

chicago is gonna draft rose. hinrich for camby is almost too perfect for both teams. it makes so much sense. he is obviously the point we need next to iverson because he spreads the floor well and is a willing passer. not to mention hes a big PG who has been guarding 2 guards nearly his whole career. hinrich/ai is as good a combo we can do with iverson. hinrich/jr will be a very good combo in the future.

melo, iverson, and JR will thrive with added space. hinrich can spread the floor.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

and then maybe something silly like okafor for iverson will happen.

hinrich/JR/melo/okafor/nene is an incredible lineup, and we keep all of our bench with kmart, kleiza, najera, and chucky. too good to be true considering how pathetic this FO is, but i can dream...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i'm all for okafor and i agree jordan and LB would **** things up like that.
> i'm not going to shy away from marcus williams in the right deal. i think he could blow up on the right team next year....and it would be good to have him and A. Carter to back him up for one year. Then guys like Johnny Flynn will be available.


As an avid Syracuse homer, Johnny Flynn could thrive in a system like Denver's right now. He's a good scorer who'd rather make the great pass. That said, I'm with pac, that now is the absolute perfect time to go after Hinrich. Moving him before the draft makes it easier for their FO to justify grabbing up Rose, especially if they get "good value" for him in Camby (shhh don't tell anyone). I would love to see the Nuggets get Hinrich (even if he is overpaid), then maybe draft someone like Flynn to back him up. For a few years.

And you might be right about Marcus Williams, but I hope we don't get the chance to find out, because that rumored Jersey deal (especially with the 10th pick now) makes me cringe.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://my.journaltimes.com/post/woelfel-world-of-sports/bucks_check_out_their_options_.html

Michael Redd can be had by the Nuggets...IMO


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

but why? at this point JR smith is a better player for 1/4 the price. redd is a pathetic defender too...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> but why? at this point JR smith is a better player for 1/4 the price. redd is a pathetic defender too...


i agree Redd is expensive, but other than that I have to disagree. Redd would be a big addition to the team.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd be happy to see a backcourt of Redd and Hinrich replace Iverson and Smith...and while I'm dreaming I'd like to stop going bald.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i would rather have smith, even if paired up with hinrich. this team is talking about shopping camby for expirings because stan doesnt wanna pay all that damn tax for a loser. adding redd would be completely random considering JR is an all-around better player


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i wanted to just point out that ive seen several mock drafts (not that it really matters what they think) that have Donte Greene going after 20. And even a few with Batum close to 20. Either of those two guys would make me very happy. I'd treat it like a lotto pick if they fell. 

just some food for thought. JO and Tinsley for AI, Hunter, and Atkins.


----------

